
Spectre via AVX Clock Speed Throttle? - razer6
http://www.numberworld.org/blogs/2018_6_16_avx_spectre/
======
mhkool
The attack assumes that at the beginning of the attack the CPU is _not_ in AVX
clock throttle mode. The code should wait for the CPU in normal (non-throttle)
mode before starting the attack.

